# Travel advice needed



## time4takeoff (Nov 10, 2015)

Me and my girlfriend are after some advice. We are looking at travelling Australia from the UK late next year/ start of 2017 on a working holiday visa for a year or 2. 

We are both currently in employment. I'm currently working as a Field Engineer in the telecommunications/transport industry whilst my girlfriend is working as an apprentice hairdresser although looking to pull out of the apprenticeship and find another job soon possibly in retail.

We have recently moved out of our 1 bed apartment into a house share to try and save enough money to give us both at least 2-3 months in finding a job whilst in Australia. 

How much roughly should we be looking to save to last 2-3 months? 

What is the minimum hourly wage in Australia? 

What time of year is the best time to start a working holiday visa and what destination should we be looking to fly into first?


----------

